# Yahoo Go 3.0 Beta



## dhanusaud (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anybody have an idea to Install Yahoo Go 3.0 in Nokia E51?
I hv almost lost Rs. 150/- downloading it but gets error while installing.

It says certificate error (not certificate expired).


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you lost balance for  GPRS


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 13, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> I think you lost balance for GPRS


 
I can understand this if we don't have balance, we can't access other websites. I mean I hv a lot of balance.

By the way I hv tried four times total to install the application. Previously I was using Yahoo 2.0 Beta but I hv already uninstalled before downloading Yahoo 3.0 Beta.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 13, 2008)

I just installed it again.. working fine in my K550i 

and why did u lose Rs.150 ?? its just a 600kb download... what data plan are you in and which carrier ?


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 13, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I just installed it again.. working fine in my K550i
> 
> and why did u lose Rs.150 ?? its just a 600kb download... what data plan are you in and which carrier ?


 
I hv tried installing almost 4 times. Do you know if I can download it from any website?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

Me to installed without any hassles on my Nokia 5700XM.

Do one thing go to Settings>Date & Time,
Then change the year to 2007,
Close the settings.

Launch the web browser,go to yahoo,click download & let it install.
This time you should not get Certificate error.

After it is installed change the year back to 2008 & then only start the yahoo go 3.0.

*Remember* : When you change the date & browse the net,the phone will give you untrusted certificate error.Plz accept them.They won't harm your phone in any way.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

no DOWNLOAD THE FILE FOR NOKIA...

U R DOWNLOADING  A SE VERSION..

SOME JAVA FILE CREATED FOR se DOESNT WORK WITH NOKIA...

so get a NOKIA version...

os search for a sis file if urphone supports sybian softwares...

sorry for the caps..


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> no DOWNLOAD THE FILE FOR NOKIA...
> 
> U R DOWNLOADING  A SE VERSION..
> 
> ...



Yahoo Go is a java app & not a symbian(.sis) one.
Also when a user goes to download yahoo go,your phone is scanned & they give you the version of yahoo go which will run on your phone.So you can't get SE version if you are using a nokia phone.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

yahoo go is in symian version also...
yes it does scan ur phone.... and when did i say that he has to geta se version???

u can download straight from internet also...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> yahoo go is in symian version also...
> yes it does scan ur phone.... and when did i say that he has to geta se version???
> 
> u can download straight from internet also...



The one symbian version you are saying is a java only having reslution of 240*320(S60 v3 or OS 9.1).
I am saying SE just to give you an example.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

*download.go.yahoo.com/sm/ygo/symbian_s60/ygo.sis


here is an example link ./... i said...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

^It is giving 404 error.
Anyways navin let him download first,then we will see.
Peace


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ya ... wht ia m sayiong is or AFAIK few java games / apps created to SE doesnt work for nokia...


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Me to installed without any hassles on my Nokia 5700XM.
> 
> Do one thing go to Settings>Date & Time,
> Then change the year to 2007,
> ...


 
Ha Ha Ha.....Remember we must change date for installation for a old application (Generally old application gives "Certificate Expired" Error not "Certificate Error"), but Yahoo Go 3.0 is latest application released in early 2008.

Anyway problem is the same. I hv tried downloading it two times and spent Rs. 50/- at all. 

Link provided by Naveen is invalid, I don't think so yahoo is distributing .sis file for S60 V3, Yahoo Go is still in .jar format.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

^I knew that we change date for "Certificate expired" error,but still i thought why not  give a try to "Certificate error".

You are installing this on E51?

Earlier Yahoo v1.0 had .sis file.


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^I knew that we change date for "Certificate expired" error,but still i thought why not give a try to "Certificate error".
> 
> You are installing this on E51?
> 
> Earlier Yahoo v1.0 had .sis file.


 
May be yahoo v1.0 is in .sis format but I was talking abt Yahoo Go 3.0, & as I hv aready said before I m trying to install it in Nokia E51.

Anyway, Yahoo says Nokia E51 is compatible for Yahoo Go 3.0.


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys,

Now I hv asked yahoo customer support. They said Yahoo Go 3.0 isn't available for India. It's available only for US & Canada, so it was giving Certificate Error", they added.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

^How come.I use it in India,mumbai on airtel mobile office.


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^How come.I use it in India,mumbai on airtel mobile office.


 
You must be using Yahoo Go 2.0, check it. If you have really installed the application that may be your good luck. Anyway if you are still confused, you may ask yahoo.

If you really want da proof then, I may attach here a mail sent by Yahoo cutomer support.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am 110% sure it's version 3.I have installed it on my Nokia 5700 & it works like a breeze.

No need to attach the letter.But it's strange.
Any guys who use Yahoo Go 3.0 here???

@Dhanusaud - Here is Yahoo Go 3 for s60 v3.
It should work with E51.


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I am 110% sure it's version 3.I have installed it on my Nokia 5700 & it works like a breeze.
> 
> No need to attach the letter.But it's strange.
> Any guys who use Yahoo Go 3.0 here???
> ...


 
Problem still presists. Downloaded the file and tried to install, now it said invalid jar. Tried installing .jar also but problem is same.

Gaurav, I think Yahoo 3.0 Beta doesn't work in anyother device. I mean it will work for the same device you have downloaded. Few hrs ago I downloaded it from Nokia 5300 & transferred to E51 tried installing it but matter is same.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

I downloaded this from a website.This isn't the one i downloaded for my Nokia 5700.I had hope that this will work on your phone. 

Well i will let you know if i get any info on this topic.


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I downloaded this from a website.This isn't the one i downloaded for my Nokia 5700.I had hope that this will work on your phone.
> 
> Well i will let you know if i get any info on this topic.


 
Gaurav from where did you download dis file. Becoz I googling it since last week..
Can you provide the site link...as there is no download option in www.mobile.yahoo.com/go.

What ever it may be you may tick me at dhanu.saud@gmail.com, I m here in googletalk for your response.


----------

